# What's your 20? (Location)



## milkhauler (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm in Davenport Iowa. Loaded from Gary Indian, to Sacramento Ca. Gart is still the same shit hole I remember 16 yrs ago. Ran low on hrs, and had to sit for 34 hrs in Gary.

6680 miles in 14 days! I'm fckn fried. 3 more days to go. I should have enough saved to buy a cargo van to live in. If I could find a retired ambulance with low miles, I'd jumo on it.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 27, 2016)

Is this just an open "Where you at" Thread?

Sweet as. I'm in Motueka, New Zealand working on an apple orchard.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm at the airport in Maui going to LA to another flight.

I do this 3-4 times a month.

Nah, just kidding. 

I wish I had a reason/paid to come here that often.

btw: I'd actually consider driving a truck for two years to make a little cash.


----------



## Ande1968 (Apr 28, 2016)

HArrisburg PA, sitting in a closet/cubicle, Lucky to have a window, staring out of it daydreaming as I work


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 28, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I'm at the airport in Maui going to LA to another flight.



Made it to L.A. despite their efforts to kill me with that damn seat.

I would trade that seat for a dusty grainer and my favorite blanket and sleeping pad any day.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 28, 2016)

Richmond, Virginia. Making candles.


----------



## beastcoast (Apr 28, 2016)

In Italy working on a pig farm, returning to new England in a few weeks and to my regular life...as a circus cook!
Been everywhere in the last few months.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 28, 2016)

In Chicago, making bitchin' coffee and doing bicycle deliveries like a champ.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 28, 2016)

EphemeralStick said:


> In Chicago, making bitchin' coffee and doing bicycle deliveries like a champ.



hell yes.


----------



## Ande1968 (Apr 28, 2016)

circus cook sounds awesome.
Making candles sounds interesting.
Bike Messenger, in chicago, wow, I like it on st. patricks day the river turns green.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 28, 2016)

Ande1968 said:


> I like it on st. patricks day the river turns green.


Ya know, they don't even have to dye it really. The damn thing is so polluted from the nasty sewage crap they pump into it it's already green for most of the year. Hell, it actually looks CLEANER when they dye it.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Apr 28, 2016)

When I was in WA repairing trucks there were guys that would come through with the most batshit insane stories / jokes.

One was a russian who had been forced over here to smuggle shit and if he ever disappeared his family over in the motherland somewhere will get the axe. Personally could never stand driving for any length of time, but sometimes you have no choice doing what you need to.
Others you can tell had done some prison time, when they start looking at younger dudes like they're gals. My particular favorite, cause then I could just lay into them whenever I felt like. They'll take a good hammering over the head before they can change they're mind on anything anyhow.

Few days ago in the hudson valley rock picking


----------



## Haystack (Apr 28, 2016)

Cool to see there's some truckers on here.


----------



## outlawloose (Apr 29, 2016)

Marking cars and playing with my doggie in Hope, British Columbia






PS. I love how everyone's given super positive responses and noones sulking about their shitty life choices!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 4, 2016)

Taking a shit in a tiny town motel 50 miles west from my shack using shower ,electricity and bed and television thinking of what to do till Monday when I have more work for the local racist contractor for more funds for said shack and some much needed foot humpin'


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 4, 2016)

North central penna. Fucking rain country past more than a week. Nice gwt out of shitty small town and amenities for a night


----------



## OstrichJockey (May 5, 2016)

Providence, RI; Headed to Chicago, whenever this rain stops. :ldman::


----------



## awkwardshelby (May 10, 2016)

In Santa Fe, just paid my last month's rent, and trying to clean a bunch of mouse shit in my craphole apartment before I move out.


----------



## mutt lust (May 13, 2016)

Salem Oregon livin in my van with my dog. Scored some free foods!


----------

